
Ask HN: London based contractors, what's your day rate? - davidshariff
Would be interested to see the different daily rates for software developers based on industry and language used within the city.<p>Eg: Finance, Java, £500.
======
mattwritescode
I haven't done much work recently but when I did Python / Django:

For digital agencies :£360 Bank: £600

------
lewisflude
Design, front-end, Ruby development. As of 30/04/14 it's £400.

------
gadders
I would just do a search on www.jobserve.com to get a rough idea.

------
heldrida
Frontend Angularjs, Backend PHP £300

~~~
mrgreen
If you get £300/day what's left after tax and recruitment agency fee?

~~~
gadders
Recruitment agency fee would be paid by the client and wouldn't come out of
the day rate.

This will give you a rough idea of take home pay after tax for any particular
day rate:
[http://www.sjdaccountancy.com/contractor_calculator/index.ht...](http://www.sjdaccountancy.com/contractor_calculator/index.html)

~~~
mrgreen
Thanks dude, I'm thinking to switch from permanent to contractor (front-end),
any advise?

~~~
gadders
Get a good CV Get a good agent Get a Linked profile Get a good accountant,
preferably one that uses FreeAgent

~~~
mrgreen
Thanks, and in terms of timing? Which is the best period of the year for doing
the jump? In your experience which are the most flat or busiest months?

~~~
gadders
In my experience, I would avoid December and August. But tbh, if you are set
on contracting you can interview any time. If you get a role, you can create
limited company very quickly. The only piece that takes time is getting a VAT
reference.

Also, JobServe is a good website to check to find agencies in your technology
and industry sector.

